# Moto Gp 2014



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought I'd start a new thread off ahead of this years championship. Obviously still a few of us debating what to do over the BT Sport deal. Not sure I will be able to resist. But World Superbikes and British Superbikes are still on Eurosport this year and will also be awesome racing. Should we start threads for those too?

By the way, how do you post videos on Youtube on here?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Watch your video then left click on the link bar below. It will turn blue, then right click to copy and then just paste it in here. :yes:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm.getting a blank.screen with a "you need a plug in to display this content" Which plug in?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cant help with the plug in mate. So here is a piccy from the tests at Qatar. :thumbup:


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

Now THAT is a crazy pic


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Just a few days before the first race of hd season at Qatar. Marquez is still recovering from his broken leg so the smart money has to be on Lorenzo, surely? Personally, as a major fan of Valentino Rossi I'd love to see him come back in a big way this year and put the critics back in their collective box. He came 2nd at Qatar last year, beating the future champ into 3rd in the process, and no one should ever bet against Rossi.

The Open class should make things more competitive for Ducati but I feel Scott Redding is going to experience a baptism of fire. As good as Scott is, he's going to be out of his depth in this paddock.Espargaro's (both of them) will show their class this year.

More importantly, and much to my shame, I'll be succombing to the evil that is BT Sport on Thursday (pay day!) because I just can't bear to miss the racing. Not happy about it though. And have e mailex Tissot to tell them I won't be buying a Moto GP watch his year in protest at the BT deal un the UK. Only way to hit them is to hit Dorna's sponsors.

So who else will be watching?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The doctor is now the patient and Marquez the merciless only needs one leg.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha! You could be right. The kid is a phenomenon, for sure. That said, the 'rookie rule' was shelved to allow him onto the factory Honda in his first Moto GP season. Without that little twist he would have been further down he grid.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Mornin guys

Are you aware of this as an alternative to BT Sport?

Coverage wonâ€™t be anywhere near I guess, but it will be free.

BT will also be getting my money, not until the last possible minute tho!

Roll on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Ryan - recorder set!


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

It's great that ITV will be able to show that, but I don't want to have to do a 'likely lads' and avoid the result for two days every race!


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bought BT today. REALLY didn't want to but enjoy the racing too much and wanted full coverage.

Hope cal does well at duke....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Moto GP get my money and here is why. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bradley Smith doing his bit for England.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

As predicted, I buckled and subscribed to the evil that is BT Sport yesterday. Qatar always looks amazing on TV. The bikes look cleaner and the colours brighter. Commentary of Keith Huwen and Julian Ryder was 'iffy', but let's see how race day goes. Interesting that Aleix Espargaro has ben leading the timing on a 'Open class' bike. My money is on Rossi for the race win this weekend tho.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Phew! Still catching my breath! No spoilers for now but...what an awesome race!! I spent most of it on my feet shouting at the television!! Still to watch Moto 2 and 3.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Rekhmire said:


> Phew! Still catching my breath! No spoilers for now but...what an awesome race!! I spent most of it on my feet shouting at the television!!


Just superb


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Andy Tims said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! Still catching my breath! No spoilers for now but...what an awesome race!! I spent most of it on my feet shouting at the television!!
> ...


Yes indeedy!

Quite a few get-offs, would've liked to see 'Bradders' finish.

BT 'anchor team' need to up their game a tad tho...............

R


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What a race! And start to the season. The HD video and coverage from the Moto GP site is worth every penny. I canâ€™t describe how good the features are. We were both screaming as the 710 is a Rossi fan.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT! Qatar result revealed! Look away now if you are yet to watch the race....

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

So now that the ITV 4 highlights show has aired I think it's fair to discuss properly now.

So, another Marquez win, despite breaking his leg off season and missing the last two months testing. Surprised? Not at all. The kid is an absolute phenomenon. Supreme talent + no fear = World Champion. Difficult to see him not winning the championship again this year, unless he sustains another serious injury. But his perfomance at Qatar was awesome.

I confess to being a huge fan of Valentino Rossi and the last few seasons have been hard to watch. The Ducati debacle affected him hugely and we only saw flashes of brilliance last season, including at Qatar, strangely enough. He has struggled with the 'new' qualifying format since it started but too many people made too much of his starting position of 10th on the grid, missing the fact that there was less than a second between the first 12 riders and Rossi was only 1/2 a second behind Marquez in pole. Right from the start it was clear Rossi was intent on winning the race. You could see him slowly making his way through the pack and even though he was aided by Lorenzo and Bradl crashing out, I have the feeling he would still have got through to have that awesome last two laps battle with Marquez.

Dani Pedrosa is someone I'm not a huge fan of. If he wasn't on the works Honda I don't think he would be in the top 5, but he rode a good race and in Texas he'll do well.

Next race at the Circuit of the Americas in Texas will be an all Honda podium. The track was built for car racing and has too many long straights for the Yamahas to use their advantage. They won't be able to compete with 'Honda Power' on at that circuit. Not to mention a fully fit Marquez! My guess is that we will be looking at a Marquez, Pedrosa, Bradl or possibly even Bautista podium. Lorenzo and Rossi and the open class bikes will just have to try and get the most points possible and look forward to the likes of Mugello and Assen where I hope to see Rossi shine again this year. Don't exp[ect it to be as exciting as Qatar, but that was an absolutely briiliant start to the season.

BT Sports coverage was good, but no better than what Eurosport and the BBC did.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Although I am a Markey fan what made the race for me was that Rossi tied to win it. I have no dought he will try again.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

World Superbikes from Aragon and Moto GP from Texas this weekend. No surprise to see Marquez at the top of ths timing sheets from free practice. The Circuit of the Americas will suit the Hondas better.

In WSBK I'd like to sees Leon Camier have a good ride on the BMW. Always thought that bike would suit him. Laverty, Melandri and Sykes for the podium though.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Moto GP qualifying ended with my predicted top three for the podium in the top places, Marquez, Pedrosa, Bradl. And bar incidents that's how I expect the podium to look. But, anything can happen on race day. Less than 0.5 of a second between Marquez in pole and Rossi in 6th, with a gap then to Crutchlow, who is over a second off the pace. And he is such a bad starter he will go backwards on the first half lap!

I still think the Yamahas will have to settle for 4th and 5th at this circuit, but the seemless gearbox has shortened the gap and if Rossi is genuinly on form he could rattle some cages. Lorenzo still doesn't seem himself but he needs to limit Marquez lead by as much as he can today. Bring on Mugello, Assen etc.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Not a good weekend for Factory Yamaha at Texas, with Lorenzo's uncharacteristic jump start and Rossi suffering a front tyre problem that saw him drop from fighting for a podium spot to dropping back to 8th. End result was pretty much what I expected with the two Factory Hondas taking the first 2 places.

This weekend is the first race on the new circuit in Argentina. Historically, Rossi always says he doesn't like 'new' circuits, and having seen a lap of the circuit, it looks like another track that will play to the Hondas strengths. One long straight and lots of long sweeping bends. Not the kind of twistys the Yamahas work best on. And of course, everyone is up against the wonder kid Marquez, who astonishes more and more at every race.

Predictions? Marquez for the win, with Pedrosa.2nd and Lorenzo 3rd, with Rossi coming home in 4th.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just watching moto 2. The circuit in Argentina looks fab. Should make for an exciting race, I hope.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Saw your comment on the other thread Scott. Cal out with hand injury before he starts. And I'm confident of more podiums for Rossi this year but wether this will be the track for him I don't know. Bridgestone will be in the dock if there are more tyre problems this race.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Moto GP at Jerez this weekend. As a self-confessed Valentino Rossi fan, the first three races have gone pretty much as I expected this season, bar the 8th position at Texas caused by a tyre problem. Argentina was frustrating because he should have been on the podium, but...a couple of wide turns and some fairing rubbing with Stefan Bradl meant 4th was best he could manage. But only as much as I predicted fore that circuit anyway.

This weekend though, Jerez, is the first of 5 circuits where I expect Rossi to get back on the podium again. These are the tracks where he built his legendary status, where he rides best and the Yamaha M1 stands the best chance against the Honda RCV214. Whether anyone can beat Marc Marquez however, is another question. The kid is a phenomenon and with a maximum 75 points from the first three races of the season, it's already his championship to lose. People are already starting to talk about him winning EVERY RACE!

Predicting 2nd or 3rd for Valentino at Jerez.

British Superbikes at Oulton Park on B/H Monday too )


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Le Mans this weekend and it's gonna be a hot one! The forecast is for 74Â° for Sunday. Track temp will be higher, so hard tyres will be the order of the day. The Ducatis and Valentino will lose their wet weather advantage. I'm still predicting wins for Rossi at Mugello and Assen, but Le Mans is harder to call. That, Marquez will make a bolt for the front is a given. But I suspect Rossi and Lorenzo will have to start working as a team to frustrate him and Dani, while whichever of them has the chance can push for the win. Marquez is awesome and an amazing talent. But he's not unbeatable.

Still, hopeful of another podium for Valentino this wekekend, but not expecting a win till next time at Mugello.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well Markey has renewed his contract with HRC till the end of 2016 so that makes it even easier for him to just enjoy winning. He is on a roll and I only see it changing if someone makes a mistake. There is a danger that it will become boring if we donâ€™t see some racing.

I will miss the race travelling down to Brighton on Sunday so will have to catch up next week.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't blame him. No reason to change a winning combination. Yamaha really have their bacls against rhe wall. Until they can match the Honda they risk playing catch up all the time. That said, jorge and Vale are beating Pedrosa (at times), so it is possible. So is Marquez doing the clean sweep of all 18 races! He really is incredible, but I'm hopeful of some more awesome last lap duels over the next 4 races.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Jeez that guy is just head & shoulders above the others!

Looking forward to Mugello next week, hopefully Bautista will keep out the way of VR, the place went bananas last year - confined to the tv coverage this year tho 

So, where do we think Pedrosa & Lorenzo might be next year? Perhaps Suzuki & Honda?

R


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Catalunya this weekend and the pressure is on Valentino to get qualifying right and get on the front row. Otherwise it's likely to be another Marquez/Lorenzo last lap for the win. I actually expect Marquez to win the race by copying Rossi's last corner overtake of Lorenzo from 2009. Rossi is his idol. He copied his overtake at the Laguna Seca corkscrew. I expect him to do that again here at catalunya. So probably a Marquez home win, but I will always be hoping for Rossi to come home cirst. :0)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Marquez has binned it under pressure. He is OK but Dani P has pole. Is it a chink in the armour?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I can answer my own question. No it wasnâ€™t. Memorable race that by true champions. I thought the yellow flag incident showed the Honda team are true gents and ambassadors to a dangerous sport. Found myself shouting for the Doctor. :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Convinced the difference is mechanical now Rossi led the race for so long, but ultimately, the two Honda's had the legs at the end of the race. Assen is Valentino Rossi VR46 Officialï»¿'s last best chance of a win, I feel. That said, until it's mathematically impossible, Rossi could still be world champion at this point. :yes:


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

What an awsome race - would've liked to have seen a little more fight from Jorge, but you have to believe the Yam boys are really trying to overcome the advantage of the superior Hondas.

Vale just might replicate last year at Assen


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, fingers crossed for Assen. Jorge's inconsistency is curious. But surely he wouldn't seriously consider a move to Ducati for next year. Even the Suzuki seems like it has more potential.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Agreed, he seems to be struggling with the front end (the new tyres?), he's always favoured swooping lines (probably being ex 250 god). The Duc is not for him & his style, imo, it seems to need a more 'scruff of the neck' approach & Dovi is doing a pretty good job. If he does leave Yam, Honda has to be the favoured move, surely - Repsol will want a Spaniard, for sure.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The Spaniard is a true champion (Jorge) but the Doctor is getting all the attention. Carl moved for the money and you canâ€™t blame him as you got to make it when you can. He was loads better on the Yam but not earning. Now he has the money but we never see him.

If youâ€™re on 5 million a year and loosing it but someone says sign up for two years with us and double your money itâ€™s a no brainer.

Markey is so good he can do as he likes. Itâ€™s a dangerous old game though that looks to be on the limit so one mistake and its all change.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

So Assen tomorrow (Saturday race day in Holland) and it's anyones race. All the top riders are on the pace, but Rossi continues to frustrate us, his fans and make life difficult for himself with his inability to get his head round the 'new' qualifying format. He qualified in 12th on the fourth road in a rain affected qualifying session.

From row 4 he'll have to get past the likes of Bautista, Crutchlow, Bradley Smith, The Espargaro's, not to mention Lorenzo, Marquez and Pedrosa. And if it's wet, then it will be all the more perilous. Diffucult to see him winning tomorrow then, on what was his last best chance of taking a win off marqiez between now and Philip Island.

Still, rain could make it interesting.

Shame they are missing out Laguna Seca this year, especially as I will be there!!!!!! Grrrrrr!!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Itâ€™s been chucking it down but itâ€™s now drying out. Another downpour in an hourâ€™s time and it might be anyoneâ€™s race. I find myself hoping for rain just to make it interesting.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, looks like it's Marc's to lose now, with a three race lead over everyone else. A surprisingly good result for Valentino after a multitude of poor choices. Though to be fair, look where the rest of the field were too, Lorenzo, Crutchlow, Bradl etc.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

*Can you guess who got pole and set a new lap record? :yes:*


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Indianapolis this evening and Markey is Poletabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The doctor is down but not out.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

What a race!

Nice to see Jorge back up there

moto3 was also edge of seat stuff

Roll on Silverstone


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Selling this for my girlfriend as she now can't make this year's San Marino Moto GP. It's a 2-day pass for the Misano circuit at the Brutapela location, which is where all the Rossi fans gather for those in the know (or bothered lol). The ticket is in hand at my house in the UK and she paid 135 Euros for the two day ticket (Saturday & Sunday 13th / 14th September 2014). It was ordered from the official Moto GP ticket agency and arrived by UPS from Budapest.

If anyone is interested (or knows anyone who is) then please let me know. Would like to recoup face value - the closer to the race these start to go fast, especially for Brutapela. Many thanks!

Photos below


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Misano ticket still available guys for this weekend 13/9 & 14/9 - Shame for it to go to waste. All offers considered. Brutapela tickets sold out on online sites! Thanks.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Long live Valentino :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Ducati have pole!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome work by Dovi. Marquez will be rattled if Lorenzo and Ianone get past him. Rossi will want to get past Dovi in the first lap. Pace is fast. Hoping they can keep the world championship open for another week at least. And for a Rossi win, of course.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Rekhmire said:


> Awesome work by Dovi. Marquez will be rattled if Lorenzo and Ianone get past him. Rossi will want to get past Dovi in the first lap. Pace is fast. Hoping they can keep the world championship open for another week at least. And for a Rossi win, of course.


+1

The championship is Marcâ€™s for sure, but perhaps not just yet


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone up at 6 in the morning to watch?


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Nope. Sky + set


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hats off to Marc :king:

Tiz a bit of a tight squeeze for second place! thoâ€™ Iâ€™d like to see VR get that, it all seems to be coming together for Jorge.

Roll on Phillip Island this w/e, wonder if it the tyres will last full distance this year, or more tyre change shenanigans?

BTW, you guys with BTSport - I called them last week to cancel after Valencia (9 Nov), bit of a chat & was offered Â£5.50 discount to Â£8/m for 12m, (Â£13.50/m std price from 1st Oct), box ticked for next yearâ€™s races 

Cheers

R


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I was going to do the same Ryan. Will try that.

Hoping Rossi can keep 2nd place, but anything above 4th is an improvenent on last year.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well done Marky. 










Just renewed my subs to Moto GP, best money I ever spent. Well apart from something unmentionable.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

SKY + set for the weekend. Hoping for a strong result for Rossi.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I see Vale has screwed up qualifying again! Less than .5 of a second behind Marquez on pole, but starting from 8th position on the third row. He's got Ianone, Smith, Espargaro and Crutchlow all to pass becore he's up to his competitors for 2nd in the world championship. I think he's given homself too much to do again. That said, he loves this track and won 5 times consecutively on it. So I expect him to come out of the traps fast in the early laps in the race.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Look who got pole............ :yes:










Marquez secured the 2014 MotoGPâ„¢ title last weekend with second place in Japan, but he has now gone three races without a win having taken his last victory at Silverstone in August.

The Repsol Honda rider was disqualified last year in the Phillip Island race - after failing to stop in time for a mandatory bike change â€" so he would love to put things straight with a 12th win of 2014 on Sunday.

Indeed by taking his 12th pole of the season in Q2 on Saturday, he matched Casey Stonerâ€™s record of most poles in a MotoGP season from 2011 and Mick Doohanâ€™s 12 poles in 500cc in 1997.

Afterwards he said, â€œItâ€™s really good and Iâ€™m really happy to be on pole. After Japan, here looks like a great weekend for me, I feel good. I struggled a bit in the beginning in FP1 but after that we found the way to work with this new rear tyre.â€

On his prospects for the race he commented, â€œTomorrow it will be a tough race because especially Yamaha are very strong. They have a good pace, but even like that in FP4 I rode well with very consistent times and I think we can fight for victory here.â€


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope crutch doesn't throw it down the road it would be nice to see him up there at the end wish what time is the race start?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah spoke too soon !


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Those people who were saying that Rossi should retire last year and early this year are looking pretty stupid right now. Only a fool would ever rule out 'The Doctor'. Nice to see Jeremy Burgess supporting him there too.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Mick Doohan called it right

'250 not out' - say no more :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you guess who got pole?


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Last race this weekend. Hoping Valentino can take the 2nd in the world slot. But even 3rd will be an improvement on last year. Just hate no racing over winter.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Guess who got pole?

VR46 

Only 4yrs since he bagged the last watch









Fingers crossed for the No2 slot

R


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Talk about leaving it late!

Supporting Yamaha today


----------

